# Single Phase Loadcenter 60 spaces?



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I could have sworn I saw a QO one somewhere, am I dreaming?

I have a service upgrade coming up where the existing 40 space 40 year old panel in a house converted to a Dr.'s office has 52 circuits crammed into it. I am extremely limited as far as space goes and do not have the room for 2 panels. 

I have thought about an outdoor panel back to back with a 40 space ML but I am still trying to weigh other options.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I could have sworn I saw a QO one somewhere, am I dreaming?
> 
> I have a service upgrade coming up where the existing 40 space 40 year old panel in a house converted to a Dr.'s office has 52 circuits crammed into it. I am extremely limited as far as space goes and do not have the room for 2 panels.
> 
> I have thought about an outdoor panel back to back with a 40 space ML but I am still trying to weigh other options.


How much space do you have height wise? Maybe you could do a double section panel, one on top of the other.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe this is what you were looking for

http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical Distribution/Load Centers/1100HO0802.pdf


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Not much space at all, only about 4" above the top of the panel and not much below until or if I re-frame a portion of that knee wall bumped out for the plumbing waste line.










Wonderful installation of that Solar disco eh??????


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> maybe this is what you were looking for
> 
> http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical Distribution/Load Centers/1100HO0802.pdf



You could be right, I just thought I saw an actual 60 space panel.......probably hallucinating.

Thanks for the link though Vic!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> You could be right, I just thought I saw an actual 60 space panel.......probably hallucinating.
> 
> Thanks for the link though Vic!


Google, its a wonderful thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brechi98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure of the code number, but 42 is max number of circuits from any 1 panel.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Brechi98 said:


> Not sure of the code number, but 42 is max number of circuits from any 1 panel.


 

Not in the 2008 nec:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, no more max spaces under the 08


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive got a brand new 72cct QO on a job I'm on. The tub is atleast 5' tall though


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got one right here: Square D type QO panel, 60 spaces, 60 circuits. Full-size breakers can be used for all 60 circuits!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have used the 40/60 version a few times. Works for me.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't like using tandems .... the so-called "new" 40/60 panels are the same old 40 space panel with QOT slots installed (ho-hum) ... no good with AFIC or GFI breakers


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I don't like using tandems .... the so-called "new" 40/60 panels are the same old 40 space panel with QOT slots installed (ho-hum) ... no good with AFIC or GFI breakers



What's the problem with tandems?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Read what I said in what you quoted me: You can't use tandems for AFIC or GFI applications. Those require full-size slots.

Also, Square D does not make any 2-pole tandems for QO applications. No "quads" either. You are very limited in what tandems are available.

It makes little business sense for them to promote "60 circuit" panels when most of your circuits require full-size spaces. A true 60 SPACE panel solves this dilemma, and those are only available in CANADA!! :blink:


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, no more max spaces under the 08


You're just regulated by the number of circuits the panel is rated for, correct?


----------

